# help with starting GHRP-2



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Im very new to all this peptide gear so looking a little advice on usage etc.

Im thinking on using ghrp-2 as less hunger and less effect on prolactin and cortisol if im right.

Ok so am i right in saying i need to take this at 100mcgs 3 times a day,,,morning,,,midday,,,before bed.?

Can i stay on this for good or do i need to cycle it?

Do i need anything else to take a long side it?

Im midway through an aas cycle of tbol and test e,,

This is my 5th and final few days of the tbol cycle and plan to stay on the test e at 400mgs EW for another 5 or 6 weeks.

Can i start the peptides now or should i wait til my aas cycle and pct is over?

Im in no rush to do these yet as i want to do all my homework and educate myself on them first.

These are the few questions i cant get answers to on the net as of yet and thought a no better place to ask my buddies here on UK-M

Thanks


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Doseage is good.

You can stay on as long as you like.

GHRP2 works well with CJC1295 w/o DAC.

You can start whenever you feel like it, pre or post cycle wont make a massive amount of difference.

I used GHRP2 at the same dose and found that it still made me hungry, never used 6 cos heard it is worse.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Doseage is good.
> 
> You can stay on as long as you like.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate your input pal,,,all new to me this tho im tired of aas now,,maybe cause im older now lol..

When i seen on here about peptides it looked good


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Really appreciate your input pal,,,all new to me this tho im tired of aas now,,maybe cause im older now lol..
> 
> When i seen on here about peptides it looked good


Your welcome :thumbup1:

I've been running peps since June and although they are a nice addition dont expect to gain like you would with AAS.

Generally feel a little "drier" and tighter but the jabbin 3 times ED is an absolute pain.

Top tip : pre load your slin pins before hand and store in the fridge, saves trying to draw em first thing in the morning all bleary eyed and tired.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Doseage is good.
> 
> You can stay on as long as you like.
> 
> ...


x2 on GHRP-2 making me hungry within minutes of jab!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Your welcome :thumbup1:
> 
> I've been running peps since June and although they are a nice addition dont expect to gain like you would with AAS.
> 
> ...


Can i freeze the slins pre loaded in sterile water or should i get bac instead and put in fridge just?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Can i freeze the slins pre loaded in sterile water or should i get bac instead and put in fridge just?


If you freeze the pins its likely the barrel will burst (like pipes in winter).

Bac is better than sterile as it lasts longer but if you can only get sterile then IIRC it keeps for 72 hours so you would only be able to keep them in the fridge for a couple of days.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ok mate i think i will get the bac to save any probs


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im very new to all this peptide gear so looking a little advice on usage etc.
> 
> ...


Actually GHRP-6 has less effect on cortisol and prolactin than GHRP-2 if that's what you're after.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Actually GHRP-6 has less effect on cortisol and prolactin than GHRP-2 if that's what you're after.


I thought it was other way around tho will look into that mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

look at my article here it has all the answers Team Pscarb


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> look at my article here it has all the answers Team Pscarb


First class mate,,many thanks:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i run 1iu gh 10 mins after my bedtime pep jab .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> i run 1iu gh 10 mins after my bedtime pep jab .


Think i will be doing a lot of reserach in the coming weeks so i get it all right mate.

Just fancy trying something different,,,,the GHRP2 and DAC are looking quite good so far.

I take it that i use the dac at the same 100mcgs 3 times daily like the ghrp2 and can mix both together,,,

EDIT,,,just read the proper mixing for dac from pscarbs link,,,so all good

GHRH (Mod GRF, CJC)

GHRH should come in 2mg vials (due to lowered half life of peptide)

2000mcg(2mg) per vial

Add 2ml of BAC water to vial

Each 10iu on a standard 100iu(1ml) insulin pin will give 100mcg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> Think i will be doing a lot of reserach in the coming weeks so i get it all right mate.
> 
> Just fancy trying something different,,,,the GHRP2 and DAC are looking quite good so far.
> 
> I take it that i use the dac at the same 100mcgs 3 times daily like the ghrp2 and can mix both together,,,


yeah thats right also have carbs no less than 20 mins either side as it blunts release , more often you jab better effect so 5 is better than 3 .

i only jab it 1x day pre bed currently and before an afternoon nap lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes you can draw up the peptides into the same slin for immediate injection (but reconstitute them in separate vials and draw as needed), but the ghrh you want is mod GRF 1-29 (cjc 1295 without dac) as this simulates mens gh pulses, and won't cause gh bleed.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah thats right also have carbs no less than 20 mins either side as it blunts release , more often you jab better effect so 5 is better than 3 .
> 
> i only jab it 1x day pre bed currently and before an afternoon nap lol


Im enjoying looking into it all mate and getting better knowledge.

I was thinking as im 43 now the benefits of peps would be a better choice for me as no pct to worry about tho in truth i dont mind the rough with the smooth to get the goals.

Will have to see what it willl generally cost compared to aas but the way i look at it is by the time i bought the gear and all the pct meds i dont get much change from £400 for a cycle

EDIT=Knock a £100 of that,,i just done an add up and more like £300:innocent:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Conscript said:


> Yes you can draw up the peptides into the same slin for immediate injection (but reconstitute them in separate vials and draw as needed), but the ghrh you want is mod GRF 1-29 (cjc 1295 without dac) as this simulates mens gh pulses, and won't cause gh bleed.


Ahh cheers for that pal,,will keep that in mind to:thumb:


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> EDIT=Knock a £100 of that,,i just done an add up and more like £300:innocent:


roughly,how much dya think a 'cycle' last?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can use that as long as you wish

Been off Peps for 6 months & miss the difference they make TBH (Skin,muscle fullness,recovery etc)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My 1st use of ghrp-6 100mcg x3ed I gained around 14lb in 4weeks, looked bloated tho so will have been some water also, but all my use since hasn't gave me gains like that lol, had a lay off from it and started g6 again this evening so see how this goes.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> My 1st use of ghrp-6 100mcg x3ed I gained around 14lb in 4weeks, looked bloated tho so will have been some water also, but all my use since hasn't gave me gains like that lol, had a lay off from it and started g6 again this evening so see how this goes.


as im seriously thinking about giving GHRP-2 a go..may i ask where you get your peps from?? :tongue: :innocent:

cheers,

Wolfman


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> as im seriously thinking about giving GHRP-2 a go..may i ask where you get your peps from?? :tongue: :innocent:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Wolfman


That g6 used was from my own source in china he can get just about anything lol, got his hcg also, but peps are just as cheap over here now so next time I will buy from already in the uk. Cost me £60 in total sending the cash over to china and then p&p back over here, so had to buy in bulk to make it werth it. The hcg has been frozen a good 3year now iv got about 10x5000iu vials left and now it just makes me feel tired and weak when I inj as if its dodgy (but it was fine at the start) and i don't notice an effect on the balls so I think its fukd now so going to bin it and just source smaller amounts from the uk. The hcg worked out £3 per 5000iu and ghrp-6 was sumit like £6 per 5mg at the time. All worked great, must have been damaged from freezing too long I guess.... Think I got something like 10-20vials ghrp6 and 20vials hcg, got 2 ghrp6 left and about 10hcg, going to bin them, iv got ghrp6 2x10mg vials from in the uk and using them instead.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Im enjoying looking into it all mate and getting better knowledge.
> 
> I was thinking as im 43 now the benefits of peps would be a better choice for me as no pct to worry about tho in truth i dont mind the rough with the smooth to get the goals.
> 
> ...


At 43 mate ghrp 2 and mod even GH would be a good choice


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> That g6 used was from my own source in china he can get just about anything lol, got his hcg also, but peps are just as cheap over here now so next time I will buy from already in the uk. Cost me £60 in total sending the cash over to china and then p&p back over here, so had to buy in bulk to make it werth it. The hcg has been frozen a good 3year now iv got about 10x5000iu vials left and now it just makes me feel tired and weak when I inj as if its dodgy (but it was fine at the start) and i don't notice an effect on the balls so I think its fukd now so going to bin it and just source smaller amounts from the uk. The hcg worked out £3 per 5000iu and ghrp-6 was sumit like £6 per 5mg at the time. All worked great, must have been damaged from freezing too long I guess.... Think I got something like 10-20vials ghrp6 and 20vials hcg, got 2 ghrp6 left and about 10hcg, going to bin them, iv got ghrp6 2x10mg vials from in the uk and using them instead.


ah right..ive found a few uk websites selling 'research' peptides,but,as you know just like alot of 'effective' supps there are alot of fake and counterfit peps out there..all offering cheap,high quality peps,often U.S made..but its recently come to light that all amino raw materials are exported from china anyway. I understand that chiniese labs have a bad rep for producing sh1t peps,HGHs,etc.is this true,in your opinion?

i really dont know where to get top quality trusted GHRP2 from. its abit of a treasure hunt full of pitfall traps,what with all the fakes and low grade quality stuff out there.

Wolfman


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

i found a U.S site selling 5mg of GHRP2 for $39.99 (aprox £25.17) from bodypeptides.com..

http://bodypeptides.com/ghrp-p-944.html

they are also selling 5ml sterile water for just under a U.S dollar (aprox 62p each)

what do we think chaps?

seeing as PScarb recently previously said when i said about 5mg viles for £13,''you get what you pay for''...with that in mind,and the fact that body peptides peps are over 20 quid for 5mg,bodypeptides.com feffos seems rather interesting.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> ah right..ive found a few uk websites selling 'research' peptides,but,as you know just like alot of 'effective' supps there are alot of fake and counterfit peps out there..all offering cheap,high quality peps,often U.S made..but its recently come to light that all amino raw materials are exported from china anyway. I understand that chiniese labs have a bad rep for producing sh1t peps,HGHs,etc.is this true,in your opinion?
> 
> i really dont know where to get top quality trusted GHRP2 from. its abit of a treasure hunt full of pitfall traps,what with all the fakes and low grade quality stuff out there.
> 
> Wolfman


I don't think china make all crap, everything comes from there, even the peps you buy in the uk will have been brought in from china, I'm sure there's only a few actual labs that produce it but probably a million middle men and its finding a decent 1 who will store it properly and that's not going to tamper with it to make more cash that can be like a needle in a hay stack. If you were to buy from over there your best off not picking a random off the yahhoo search, my source over there was from an old mod on another forum years ago so very trusted, I think the peps were fine, iv just froze them too long also moved house so maybe the move defrested them In the process?? Because they were fine before I moved and I didn't try them again till about 1year later, so my peps damage or what evers wrong with them is prob down to me. I will be just buying from the uk now tho anyway, was just trying to save some cash buying from over there at the time I bought it all.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Wolfman1388 said:


> i found a U.S site selling 5mg of GHRP2 for $39.99 (aprox £25.17) from bodypeptides.com..
> 
> http://bodypeptides.com/ghrp-p-944.html
> 
> ...


I'm not sure tbh dude, I no there's a couple of sites guys on here use a lot but I can't remember what there called.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I'm not sure tbh dude, I no there's a couple of sites guys on here use a lot but I can't remember what there called.


fair dooz lol....what brand/manufacturer do you normally use? have you heard of Gen-shi? i understand they are japs.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

£25 for a 5mg ghrp-2 flol. Expensive that!

I've using ghrp-6 for 3 week now and added mod grf (cjc no dac) yesterday for the reason being you get over double the results from just ghrp alone. Can't comment on the ghrh yet as I've only had 2x 100mcg shots.

But I can tell you the difference the ghrp-6 has made in such short time. Muscles feel/look bigger, my weight has stayed the same but i'm looking a lot leaner, skin tone/feel is really nice, sleep is much better and my lifts are getting bigger.

The hunger from the 6 isn't as bad now as the first few days, I can even go without eating on it. It doesn't really bother me now, I just eat 20min after and I won't eat again until my next meal.

Planning on using both peptides for around 4-5 month and go from there.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolfman1388 said:


> fair dooz lol....what brand/manufacturer do you normally use? have you heard of Gen-shi? i understand they are japs.


Best USA site Ive used is SRC (hopefully you wont get stung with import charge)

Best UK site Ive used in peptidesuk.co.uk


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice one dusher...so you would say peptidesuk is a trusted site?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolfman1388 said:


> Nice one dusher...so you would say peptidesuk is a trusted site?


Lad from my gym recommended them. Know a few people on here that use them too. Haven't heard a bad review mate so yes!

On their GHRP2, Mod GRF, TB500 and have some IGF-1 to start soon too.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice one..maybe ill use them in the New year.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Wolfman1388 said:


> roughly,how much dya think a 'cycle' last?


Sorry in the long delay,,,my aas cycle last roughly 10 weeks then i have to do the dreaded pct for 4 weeks etc.

The peps i bought were 10 bottles,,,,5 bottles of GHRP-2(5mg vials) and 5 bottles of cjc (2mg vials).,,,,at a good price from very trusted source,,£130

So if im dosing a 100mcgs of each 3 times a day,,,,on the cjc 2mg bottles thats 2000mcgs in a vial after mixing 2ml with bac water,, so in a week im using 2100mcgs.

The GHRP-2 are 5mg per bottle,so thats 5000mcgs so a bottle of that does me nearly 2 weeks and a bottle of cjc just under a week

If my maths are right they will last me approx 5 weeks until i need some more cjc just....

By the time i had bought my aas and the proper meds like,,,compounds,,orals,, Ais,,,hcg,,,serms etc,,i was out more money overall...

My view is i will judge them after i have done the full course and weigh up whats for me,,,and knowing me i will probably end up doing both in the newyear anyway,,lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

thoon said:


> At 43 mate ghrp 2 and mod even GH would be a good choice


Sorry in not getting back to you buddy,,,,yes i was thinking a while about peps as older and i know guys in the gym do it as no sides etc and much better benefits when you get older


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Have you started you g2+cjc yet then mate?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Have you started you g2+cjc yet then mate?


Mate im just after preloading 21 pins with the g2 and cjc so going to start it monday....

See that bac water with 0.9% sodium chloride do you know how long the pins would last mixed in the fridge????? or should i freeze like i do with hcg slins....im near sure it will keep for a good 14 days after mixing.

Im going to preload 21 slins each week to save me the hassle


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wolfman1388 said:


> Nice one dusher...so you would say peptidesuk is a trusted site?


I got some bits off them a week ago, ordered sunday, they were at the door wed. morning. Nice neat little package, btls were in a little container designed especially for them, youd think it was 2 mini mars bars in the package. GHRP-6 and Mod GRF..20 mins after the GHRP-6 Im starving and sleep like the dead...g2g.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Mate im just after preloading 21 pins with the g2 and cjc so going to start it monday....
> 
> See that bac water with 0.9% sodium chloride do you know how long the pins would last mixed in the fridge????? or should i freeze like i do with hcg slins....im near sure it will keep for a good 14 days after mixing.
> 
> Im going to preload 21 slins each week to save me the hassle


I sterilised 2 10ml vials and store them in those in the little compartment up top in the fridge...Ill use one slin pin til its blunt and keep it in fridge too.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> I sterilised 2 10ml vials and store them in those in the little compartment up top in the fridge...Ill use one slin pin til its blunt and keep it in fridge too.


I sat and preloaded 21 there lol,,,think next time i will use one til its blunt just,,,


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> I sat and preloaded 21 there lol,,,think next time i will use one til its blunt just,,,


Well, on the upside..there ready to go...no need to loadup if yer in a rush! And just put them back in the fridge as you use them til yer next loading session.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Well, on the upside..there ready to go...no need to loadup if yer in a rush! And just put them back in the fridge as you use them til yer next loading session.


Yeah mate true,,it was mainly to see if my maths was right in how long they will last me..and i was right..


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I just mix the vials and keep them in the fridge. Get 2 weeks out of mine, and I use 3 slins a day too.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Would ghrp2, alone, without mod grf, at say 200mcg x3 ed be worth it?? Purely for cost reasons.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ReRaise said:


> Would ghrp2, alone, without mod grf, at say 200mcg x3 ed be worth it?? Purely for cost reasons.


define worth it ?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

In between cycles of AAS, would results of adding mod grf to ghrp2 (@100/100 x3) be different enough to warrant of buying several more 2mg mod grf vials.

Higher dose of ghrp2 alone would be cheaper than saturation dose of both.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well it will be but then even if you use double sat dose you would only get 27% increase so i would say no get mod GRF with it Pro peptides seem to have sales fairly offten but if you want the best ill say southern research


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

ReRaise said:


> Would ghrp2, alone, without mod grf, at say 200mcg x3 ed be worth it?? Purely for cost reasons.


I would use the mod grf with ghrp seeing as it doubles the growth release of ghrp alone. costs me £21 a week to do 100mcg x 3 ghrp-6 and 100mcg x 3 shots daily. The ghrp would be around £6 a week but all the reading I've done suggests using it with mod grf


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Does any 1 else get a sting when injecting ghrp 2 and mod ? And does it leave bumps or any red marks ?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

ukmonster said:


> Does any 1 else get a sting when injecting ghrp 2 and mod ? And does it leave bumps or any red marks ?


Sting very occasionally but gone in seconds .. Lumps if not injected properly ..no red marks though .. even the Mrs gets a occasional sting or lump ...

Have you tried just injecting your Bac water ... and what dose did you mix your peps at ?


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

No will try just sterile water at some point . 80 mcg of both only a small amount


----------

